# Just Ordered Edge and Spectrum Service - And Tuning Adapters Don't Work!?!



## PTVMan

This is so frustrating to read about.


----------



## johnnyboyyz61

I had to pay spectrum to set up my TiVo bolt vox, pain in the butt but it works. It sucks to have the tuning adapter but I’m happy it works now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PTVMan

Hmm, there’s a bulletin notice on TiVo’s site that says the Edge is not currently working with tuning adapters and they are working on a solution.


----------



## bodosom

^
They said said Bolt Vox.


----------



## PTVMan

bodosom said:


> ^
> They said said Bolt Vox.


^
See the title of the thread.


----------



## Sparky1234

PTVMan said:


> This is so frustrating to read about.


Ouch, what is TiVo telling you?


----------



## bodosom

PTVMan said:


> ^
> See the title of the thread.


That doesn't keep johnnyboyyz61 from posting about non-EDGE devices which do work with TAs.
1) You note that TiVo is aware of TA issues with the EDGE.
2) Someone posts that their Bolt is fine.
3) You observe that TiVo has a red crawl at tivo.com about the EDGE not working with TAs.
4) I comment on the disparity.


----------



## PTVMan

bodosom said:


> That doesn't keep johnnyboyyz61 from posting about non-EDGE devices which do work with TAs.
> 1) You note that TiVo is aware of TA issues with the EDGE.
> 2) Someone posts that their Bolt is fine.
> 3) You observe that TiVo has a red crawl at tivo.com about the EDGE not working with TAs.
> 4) I comment on the disparity.


Your second pointless post. If you don't have something to add about Edge and TA's please look for so-called disparities elsewhere.


----------



## PTVMan

Sparky1234 said:


> Ouch, what is TiVo telling you?


A customer service rep told me there is a known issue where tuning adapters will not connect or stay connected with Edge. And they are working on a solution. No telling how long that will take.


----------



## nitro001

I just saw this, after trying to get my TA setup with Spectrum and the EDGE telling me it could not see it. Every once in a while it would flicker it could with an in use message, then go back to not there. I had cancelled my BOLT service effective in 2 days which this was replacing, so now have to re-instate that for the next month until they fix the TA issue. Guess that's what happens when you buy the first batches. :/


----------



## PTVMan

nitro001 said:


> I just saw this, after trying to get my TA setup with Spectrum and the EDGE telling me it could not see it. Every once in a while it would flicker it could with an in use message, then go back to not there. I had cancelled my BOLT service effective in 2 days which this was replacing, so now have to re-instate that for the next month until they fix the TA issue. Guess that's what happens when you buy the first batches. :/


The fact that TA's don't work in the first batches is clearly a TiVo mistake. These units should have been fully tested before any paying customer was able to order.


----------



## tarheelblue32

PTVMan said:


> The fact that TA's don't work in the first batches is clearly a TiVo mistake. These units should have been fully tested before any paying customer was able to order.


TiVo headquarters is in northen California, and Comcast is the main cable TV provider in the area. I'm guessing that the TiVo employees that field tested the Edge all live in the area and have Comcast, which doesn't use tuning adapters.

Still, it's completely unacceptable that TiVo wouldn't have gotten at least two beta testers in Spectrum markets to test out the Edge with tuning adapters (both Cisco and Motorola) in the field before they started shipping out a finished product to paying customers. Whoever at TiVo that is responsible for allowing that to happen should be fired.


----------



## nitro001

Just curious if anyone has gotten a TA to work with the new Edge. I know one comment in this thread mentioned working, but that was a bolt vox, not edge. I have a spectrum tech coming on Thursday just to see even though they know now that there is a bulletin on Tivo's site about it. Figured if anyone has gotten one to work, perhaps there is some hope with a specific config.


----------



## bodosom

nitro001 said:


> Just curious if anyone has gotten a TA to work with the new Edge. I know one comment in this thread mentioned working, but that was a bolt vox, not edge.


Careful, pointless posts are frowned upon.


----------



## buildersboy66

tarheelblue32 said:


> TiVo headquarters is in northen California, and Comcast is the main cable TV provider in the area. I'm guessing that the TiVo employees that field tested the Edge all live in the area and have Comcast, which doesn't use tuning adapters.
> 
> Still, it's completely unacceptable that TiVo wouldn't have gotten at least two beta tester in Spectrum markets to test out the Edge with tuning adapters (both Cisco and Motorola) in the field before they started shipping out a finished product to paying customers. Whoever at TiVo that is responsible for allowing that to happen should be fired.


Yep so agree. I feel for those with TA's. It may be a long while before the right Indian fixes this.


----------



## droobie

Unfortunately I'm also one of the Edge owners with a TA problem, namely with my Moto MTR700 TA and Spectrum. Glad to hear it isn't just me. My TA worked fine on my Roamio Plus, but it goes between Connected and not Connected constantly on the Edge.

I guess the plus side is most of the channels I watch aren't TA channels, and I have alternatives with the apps (like HBO GO, which HBO is all SDV).


----------



## PTVMan

droobie said:


> Unfortunately I'm also one of the Edge owners with a TA problem, namely with my Moto MTR700 TA and Spectrum. Glad to hear it isn't just me. My TA worked fine on my Roamio Plus, but it goes between Connected and not Connected constantly on the Edge.
> 
> I guess the plus side is most of the channels I watch aren't TA channels, and I have alternatives with the apps (like HBO GO, which HBO is all SDV).


So is it your experience that only the premium channels don't work?


----------



## AMS

I also have spectrum in SoCal and spent hours on the phone with Spectrum tech support and also a technician rollout yesterday. Tried multiple cablecards and different tuning adapters as well. Nothing worked. I get basic channels like CBS/NBC, etc but anything like CNN or even premiums are not possible. I wish I had read up here before spending too many hours with this nonsense. It blows my mind that this product could be released in such a state. I called Tivo as as well and was told the engineering dept will respond to be within 3 business days. If nothing moves forward, I will plan on returning the box at this point . As a long time TiVo supporter and user, this has been such a gigantic disappointment.


----------



## JoeKustra

PTVMan said:


> The fact that TA's don't work in the first batches is clearly a TiVo mistake. These units should have been fully tested before any paying customer was able to order.


TCF members* are* the beta testers.


----------



## Sparky1234

AMS said:


> I also have spectrum in SoCal and spent hours on the phone with Spectrum tech support and also a technician rollout yesterday. Tried multiple cablecards and different tuning adapters as well. Nothing worked. I get basic channels like CBS/NBC, etc but anything like CNN or even premiums are not possible. I wish I had read up here before spending too many hours with this nonsense. It blows my mind that this product could be released in such a state. I called Tivo as as well and was told the engineering dept will respond to be within 3 business days. If nothing moves forward, I will plan on returning the box at this point . As a long time TiVo supporter and user, this has been such a gigantic disappointment.


Are you returning the unit for a refund? TiVo does offer a 30 day money back guarantee.


----------



## nitro001

AMS said:


> I also have spectrum in SoCal and spent hours on the phone with Spectrum tech support and also a technician rollout yesterday. Tried multiple cablecards and different tuning adapters as well. Nothing worked. I get basic channels like CBS/NBC, etc but anything like CNN or even premiums are not possible. I wish I had read up here before spending too many hours with this nonsense. It blows my mind that this product could be released in such a state. I called Tivo as as well and was told the engineering dept will respond to be within 3 business days. If nothing moves forward, I will plan on returning the box at this point . As a long time TiVo supporter and user, this has been such a gigantic disappointment.


Unfortunately I am in the Dallas market and I can't even get basic channels, Spectrum support says I should get local channels without the TA, but everything shows unauthorized and tries to use the TA. Will see what the tech says tomorrow. Supposedly they put a note on the call-out that a CableCARD/TiVO technician is required, will see if that holds true and if they can get non-premium channels working without the TA.

@TiVo_Ted do you have any information about this? I understood from Tivo Support we were supposed to get an email on the status of this when I talked to them yesterday but I haven't received anything official yet. Just want to get an idea if I unfortunately need to return this for a 6 tuner VOX?


----------



## tarheelblue32

nitro001 said:


> Unfortunately I am in the Dallas market and I can't even get basic channels, Spectrum support says I should get local channels without the TA, but everything shows unauthorized and tries to use the TA. Will see what the tech says tomorrow. Supposedly they put a note on the call-out that a CableCARD/TiVO technician is required, will see if that holds true and if they can get non-premium channels working without the TA.


You should be able to get at least some channels with just a CableCARD. If you're getting a "channel not authorized" message then that sounds like a CableCARD pairing problem.


----------



## tarheelblue32

JoeKustra said:


> TCF members* are* the beta testers.


Fair enough, but TiVo employees are the alpha testers, and they should have had at least a couple alpha testers trying out tuning adapters. I think TiVo's skipmode employees are located here in central North Carolina, and we're Spectrum territory. I would think that TiVo could have gotten a couple of them to test out the Edge in the field with a tuning adapter.


----------



## droobie

PTVMan said:


> So is it your experience that only the premium channels don't work?


Well it'll be whatever is on SDV. I think for me it's lesser channels... So I have FX but not FXX, and I have Comedy Central and Cartoon Network and Fox News, but not Fox Business, etc.

This can vary from market to market but I think SDV is mostly for channels that may not have the same degree of following.


----------



## AMS

I may return it if they can't get it working...as I only have only ~10 channels right now. I'm hoping a fix is sooner than later. It's great to get products early, but not when they're half-baked. Given the current amount of time I've spent on this, my gut feeling is return and wait. We shall see. The tech tried both an Arris TA and a Motorola TA with the same results. On the diagnostics screen, it constantly toggles back and forth between detection and non-detection of the TA (like others have reported). The other annoying issue is that changing the channel to anything other than a supported channel results in an error screen that needs to be force cleared and then hunt for a channel that does not require the TA to tune....ugh-- so frustrating.


----------



## mattyro7878

If EDGE is working intermittently with tuning adaptors ( which is the case according to some) that is even worse. If it simply didnt work, the fix may be simple. This on/off business is troubling.


----------



## droobie

mattyro7878 said:


> If EDGE is working intermittently with tuning adaptors ( which is the case according to some) that is even worse. If it simply didnt work, the fix may be simple. This on/off business is troubling.


For me with the Motorola, it basically says Initializing and then bounces between fatal error Retry, or goes to not connected and tries again.. It feels like they didn't do enough (or maybe any) testing. Seeing as I assume the Motorola MTR700 I have is now an ARRIS product, and ARRIS made the Tivo, I don't quite understand why this doesn't work.


----------



## lawrengx

I’m using spectrum cable and a TA with my new Edge. When I first hooked it up I got the same error being mentioned where almost every channel failed ( and it was a pain to change the channel once one failed). I then removed the USB between the TA and TiVo, leaving just the coax, and it has been working fine. I get all my channels and the TiVo seems to be working fine.

I assume not having that connection means I may be missing some functionality. I don’t have premium channels. I was going to try the USB cable again once I got a splitter for the coax. Right now the coax just goes TA to TiVo.


----------



## tarheelblue32

lawrengx said:


> I'm using spectrum cable and a TA with my new Edge. When I first hooked it up I got the same error being mentioned where almost every channel failed ( and it was a pain to change the channel once one failed). I then removed the USB between the TA and TiVo, leaving just the coax, and it has been working fine. I get all my channels and the TiVo seems to be working fine.


Without the USB cable connected, the tuning adapter isn't doing anything. You might as well disconnect it and throw it in a drawer somewhere. Having the coax cable going through the TA is likely causing your signal to be worse than it would otherwise be.


----------



## mschnebly

I think I read in one of these threads that Ted said they tested with TA simulators and not real TAs.


----------



## Mimms2

nitro001 said:


> Just curious if anyone has gotten a TA to work with the new Edge. I know one comment in this thread mentioned working, but that was a bolt vox, not edge. I have a spectrum tech coming on Thursday just to see even though they know now that there is a bulletin on Tivo's site about it. Figured if anyone has gotten one to work, perhaps there is some hope with a specific config.


Spectrum just left our house, and there is nothing they can do on their end. We had a Roamio Plus for years, but the hard drive was starting to have issues. As a long time customer, this is really disappointing. I have contacted customer support, asking to be compensated for this issue. We shouldn't have to pay our monthly fee while this is being fixed. I'm wondering if anyone else has asked to be reimbursed for monthly fees during this time. If there are enough of us, it might encourage them to speed up this fix. Just thinking....


----------



## tarheelblue32

mschnebly said:


> I think I read in one of these threads that Ted said they tested with TA simulators and not real TAs.


Yeah I remember him saying that too. Clearly a TA simulator isn't exactly like the real thing.


----------



## nitro001

FYI.. spRECTrUM just left as well. Same response with nothing they can do, their connections look fine and associations are ok. My tech got a hold of one of the primary internal field tech supervisors on their support line and as soon as he started saying Tivo Edge the guy on the other end said Nope before he had a chance to finish his sentence. Once he completed his sentence about the Tuning adapter the internal tech supervisor said they are quite aware of the EDGE issues with the TA's across the Spectrum regions and it is on the TiVO end. So it just confirmed our suspicions. I know there is a main thread @TiVo_Ted started on issues, but it shows Cisco TA's. I have Spectrum Motorola setup with Motorola CableCard and Motorola 700 TA and same issue.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

Clearly our QE testing fell short here. I have placed Edge for Cable out-of-stock until we have validated a fix for this. If you are having a tuner adapter issue, please call TiVo customer support to report your issue. This will get you to the front of the queue when we publish a fix for this issue. I am also working on a concession to soften the pain of being an early adopter here. I will post an ETA for the fix as soon as we have one.


----------



## buildersboy66

Bummed for TiVo and those waiting.


----------



## bodosom

TiVo_Ted said:


> If you are having a tuner adapter issue, please call TiVo customer support to report your issue.


If we reported the problem on Saturday do we need to report it again?


----------



## TiVo_Ted

We received a USB driver update this evening and initial tests look good. We will test with internal users over the weekend and hopefully have a software patch available early next week. I’m really sorry for the inconvenience you all have experienced here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mschnebly

TiVo_Ted said:


> Clearly our QE testing fell short here. I have placed Edge for Cable out-of-stock until we have validated a fix for this. If you are having a tuner adapter issue, please call TiVo customer support to report your issue. This will get you to the front of the queue when we publish a fix for this issue. I am also working on a concession to soften the pain of being an early adopter here. I will post an ETA for the fix as soon as we have one.


A concession such as a free WiFi adapter?


----------



## hjonesc

I had Spectrum out at our house on Wednesday. After 2 hours of testing the signals and trying different configurations, he called the support line and once he said Tivo Edge the representative told him that their equipment was not compatible with the Edge. I have returned my Edge and am very bummed about it. I called TiVo and was asking them which cable companies were compatible with the Edge, because I was willing to change cable providers, and there were not that are available in my area. They did offer me a Bolt at a discounted price though.


----------



## Mimms2

TiVo_Ted said:


> We received a USB driver update this evening and initial tests look good. We will test with internal users over the weekend and hopefully have a software patch available early next week. I'm really sorry for the inconvenience you all have experienced here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@TiVo_Ted, there is a post from @hjonesc which stated that a TiVo rep told the Spectrum people that Edge is not compatible with Spectrum equipment. Once this update is available, please tell me that it will be compatible with my equipment. We've had a Roamio Plus and Spectrum service for years with no problems until the hard drive started going in our equipment. 
Also, any updates on the fix? Thanks for working hard to remedy this!


----------



## KevTech

hjonesc said:


> I had Spectrum out at our house on Wednesday. After 2 hours of testing the signals and trying different configurations, he called the support line and once he said Tivo Edge the representative told him that their equipment was not compatible with the Edge. I have returned my Edge and am very bummed about it. I called TiVo and was asking them which cable companies were compatible with the Edge, because I was willing to change cable providers, and there were not that are available in my area. They did offer me a Bolt at a discounted price though.


Just because it does not work right now does not mean it will not work in the future.
Should have kept the Edge as a fix is coming/being tested now.


----------



## AMS

Received a goodwill credit from TiVo of $50 today which was a nice gesture. I hope this will be fixed quickly and perhaps even have them consider sending us one of the backlit remotes?? Thanks again for all of the info on this forum and also to Ted for being a presence here. Not many companies would take the time or have an employee be so responsive. As much as it stinks to have no SDV channels, it has also made me realize how much I still enjoy my TiVo experience (even in the presence of having other streaming devices). Fingers crossed for a fast resolution to this issue...


----------



## TiVo_Ted

We have tested a fix for this issue internally and will be updating a few boxes over the weekend. We have identified several customers with both Motorola and Cisco tuning adapters. If things go well over the weekend, we should be able to update everyone early next week. It turns out the fix was literally one line of code in a kernel level driver. You can't even make that up. Lack of sufficient testing is clearly on us.


----------



## JoeKustra

No one is perfect. Well, maybe a few TCF members.


----------



## nitro001

JoeKustra said:


> No one is perfect. Well, maybe a few TCF members.


Hey.... I resemble that remark


----------



## hjonesc

KevTech said:


> Just because it does not work right now does not mean it will not work in the future.
> Should have kept the Edge as a fix is coming/being tested now.


I know that now. Spectrum made it sound like it was not ever going to work and TiVo customer service was not giving me any kind of reassurance either.


----------



## hjonesc

TiVo_Ted said:


> We have tested a fix for this issue internally and will be updating a few boxes over the weekend. We have identified several customers with both Motorola and Cisco tuning adapters. If things go well over the weekend, we should be able to update everyone early next week. It turns out the fix was literally one line of code in a kernel level driver. You can't even make that up. Lack of sufficient testing is clearly on us.


Since the issue has potentially been identified, when are the boxes going to be available again for purchase? I returned mine due to the fact that I was under the impression that it wouldn't be rectified, but really would rather have the Edge instead of another Bolt.


----------



## KevTech

hjonesc said:


> Since the issue has potentially been identified, when are the boxes going to be available again for purchase? I returned mine due to the fact that I was under the impression that it wouldn't be rectified, but really would rather have the Edge instead of another Bolt.


If you do not want to wait there is Amazon or WeeKnees


----------



## buildersboy66

Yep I would want the Edge too. Runs cooler and quieter.


----------



## Robert Wood

PTVMan said:


> So is it your experience that only the premium channels don't work?


My edge/spectrum/tuning adaptor doesnt work. Without it i can see a distorted picture on higher channel, not a premium channel (hbo, etc which i dont subscribe to)


----------



## droobie

I got the 'fix' on the weekend by msging Tivo_Ted my TSN. My Tuning Adapter has worked since. I'm not sure when it's going to go out to everyone, but you may try msging him to see if you can get it a bit sooner.


----------



## AMS

I am also now up and running thanks in no small part to TiVo_Ted. I did need to get Spectrum to remove and then re-add my cable card again for everything to sync up. The most painful part of the whole experience was reaching someone at Spectrum who knew what a cable card was...I find it crazy to be treated like some sort of technological orphan as they have no dedicated support for this. Why is there no direct line of communication for these types of calls? Having said that, when I finally reached a competent person, she was fantastic and fixed the issue. Is it too much to ask for a TiVo_Ted equivalent at Spectrum?


----------



## droobie

Time Warner had a Cablecard department that was pretty good.. Unfortunately it seems to have vanished since Spectrum took over. :/


----------



## AMS

I agree Time Warner was much more responsive when it came to Cablecard support. It would be helpful for future customers and those switching cards/needing re-pairing to have something more useful support-wise from Spectrum. I would suggest those who contact Spectrum support let them know in the post-call follow-up that a dedicated contact/line would be insanely helpful.


----------



## droobie

I did remind Spectrum that I may not have a Tivo if their DVRs and regular cable boxes weren't awful. I still have 2 DCX3400Ms here for other TVs and they're slow buggy pieces of garbage.


----------



## tarheelblue32

droobie said:


> I did remind Spectrum that I may not have a Tivo if their DVRs and regular cable boxes weren't awful. I still have 2 DCX3400Ms here for other TVs and they're slow buggy pieces of garbage.


Replace them with a couple of Minis.


----------



## droobie

Novel thought but then I have family invading my DVR. That's just not going to happen...


----------



## tarheelblue32

droobie said:


> Novel thought but then I have family invading my DVR. That's just not going to happen...


Fair enough, just let your family suffer then. I kid. But you could look into buying a couple of cheap used TiVo DVRs with lifetime service on ebay for the family to use.


----------



## droobie

They like their On Demand, that's a lot of it too. Then it becomes a situation of teaching a Roku and all that. Entirely too much effort for TV. Given a choice I'd just cancel TV service entirely, but I've been overruled.


----------



## AMS

Funny you should say that...I replaced my other room boxes with TiVo minis and haven’t looked back since. It would be nice if TiVo considered a true rack-mounted home media server that had possibly more than one cable card and ability to stream via Ethernet/Coax direct to remote locations. A home media server and universal remote for the home with TiVo at the helm would be a great way to capitalize on their current tech. With all of the Tuning adaptor and cablecard issues— what about the dream of a box to rule them all? In a world where people talk mostly about cable cutting, why not show them why having cable and some streaming makes sense? The cabinet that houses my TiVo has also a tuning adapter, modem, and cooling device— if the modem is made by arris...the TA by Arris and the TiVo by Arris...I think the cable version of this device could possibly benefit from being all of those things in one unit.

It would be great if the unit knew your connection speed, viewing prefs, and other streaming subscriptions to pre-populate things it might want you to consider watching. Imagine if it pre-cached HBOs Watchmen using your known credentials, ready to play at a moment’s notice (especially if your connection speed might be sub-optimal).

Ok...end of dream . Yet hoping for the future. To Ted and the other TiVo folks out there...I would seriously consider leveraging your remote knowledge into a universal home interface. For many of us, consumption of media is central to how we might use a “remote”. Sorry for the digression, but there is so much promise here for a great consumer home experience.


----------



## droobie

TV is just going to end up being an "App" on the IP plant for the cable MSOs, so at some point we're probably just going to have a Cloud DVR and a TV App, not much unlike the various OTT providers now. There was talk about a future replacement to Cablecard/TAs/etc. but I haven't seen that discussion happen in several years.

As it sits, Spectrum already offers an app (without an outlet fee) on Roku/tablets/computers/phones with the full slate of channels (inside the home), On demand, and limited access outside the home. It seems like just a matter of time.


----------



## AMS

With everything so fragmented now and piecemeal offerings, I think a sophisticated cloud DVR makes sense— something that understands your viewing prefs and pre-caches things you might like to watch taking into account what other subs you might have.

The Spectrum app I find very finicky and not well-designed...not to mention live sports are a disaster on that thing. That said, it is an incremental improvement and other competitors are making strides— for example, my appleTV now knows my subscription info so I don’t need to validate my apps at every turn.


----------



## droobie

Roku supposedly has a unified WTVE login too, but i haven't tried it.

I wish the Tivo shared login credentials between Minis and other Tivo boxes on the same account. It's a bit annoying to have to put in netflix/hulu/etc. creds multiple times.


----------



## washbob

TiVo_Ted said:


> We have tested a fix for this issue internally and will be updating a few boxes over the weekend. We have identified several customers with both Motorola and Cisco tuning adapters. If things go well over the weekend, we should be able to update everyone early next week. It turns out the fix was literally one line of code in a kernel level driver. You can't even make that up. Lack of sufficient testing is clearly on us.


Has a fix been confirmed? I have the Motorola tuning adapter and still having the same issue.


----------



## NorthAlabama

washbob said:


> Has a fix been confirmed? I have the Motorola tuning adapter and still having the same issue.


i can't find the link at the moment, but, yes, users are reporting having received the update over the weekend with the issue resolved, so it shouldn't be long before you see it.


----------



## mschnebly

AMS said:


> With everything so fragmented now and piecemeal offerings, I think a sophisticated cloud DVR makes sense- something that understands your viewing prefs and pre-caches things you might like to watch taking into account what other subs you might have.


I cant even imagine what TiVo would charge for a setup like that. Have to mortgage the house for that kind of system.


----------



## washbob

NorthAlabama said:


> i can't find the link at the moment, but, yes, users are reporting having received the update over the weekend with the issue resolved, so it shouldn't be long before you see it.


I contacted TiVo technical support again this morning and they said they were still working on it. Not getting any answers, bumped it up to manager level and same song & dance. Not impressed.


----------



## NorthAlabama

washbob said:


> I contacted TiVo technical support again this morning and they said they were still working on it. Not getting any answers, bumped it up to manager level and same song & dance. Not impressed.


tech support wouldn't be aware of testing a fix before release, here's the thread with updates:
EDGE - Issues we're tracking


droobie said:


> Update worked fine for me as well with the Moto MTR700 on Spectrum. I msg'd Tivo Ted my TSN and got it Friday or Saturday (can't remember). I assume it'll be going 'wide' soon but could be wrong.


----------



## washbob

NorthAlabama said:


> tech support wouldn't be aware of testing a fix before release, here's the thread with updates:
> EDGE - Issues we're tracking
> ​


Thanks I've tried contacting him, so hopefully I hear back shortly. Will be nice to get all my channels again.


----------



## BioChango

Just got the Edge for Cable last weekend and set everything up (had the Bolt previous but thought I was doing better with the lifetime deal) and was unable to get any premium channels. Called Spectrum and was on the phone with support for awhile trying different things; eventually it was decided to send a tech out to investigate. He was out yesterday and after he talked to his team, they said it is a known issue with Tivo but it is on their end. I am not getting any premium channels (which I am going to cancel for now) and even on other channels it randomly goes to the black screen where it says to call customer service. 

Currently using a Motorola cable card and TA

Is there anything I can do?


----------



## 17blum

BioChango said:


> Just got the Edge for Cable last weekend and set everything up (had the Bolt previous but thought I was doing better with the lifetime deal) and was unable to get any premium channels. Called Spectrum and was on the phone with support for awhile trying different things; eventually it was decided to send a tech out to investigate. He was out yesterday and after he talked to his team, they said it is a known issue with Tivo but it is on their end. I am not getting any premium channels (which I am going to cancel for now) and even on other channels it randomly goes to the black screen where it says to call customer service.
> 
> Currently using a Motorola cable card and TA
> 
> Is there anything I can do?


I have exactly the same problem. I started at the Spectrum store where they were out of cable cards and TAs. Gave me a number to call and I did from their parking lot. Guy said he would send them right out, 7 days later I call and guy says nothing in the system that anything was done. He sends a card and no TA. I put it in and get the same problem as above. Hour with Spectrum and get some channels but not all. Next day anoter call and another hour and I get HBO on 503, 505, and 507 but none of the other channels. Tech came to the house and checked all connections, put in the old cable card and nothing helped. 
Is this a Tivo problem?????? I see all kinds of comments from Oct 2019 but noting till today. What do I do?


----------



## tommiet

I have spectrum and also have the premium channels and my tuning adapter works fine. If I turn off the TA, I will lose the premium channels. You probably need to talk to someone @ Spectrum that knows how to manage the TA's.


----------



## TheatreWiz

I agree. Sounds like a TA issue. I had a similar problem as a result of recent changes by Optimum.


----------



## boydn1

Wall to a splitter, one the the TA and one to the Tivo. USB from TA to Tivo.


----------



## TheatreWiz

It sounds like you are saying you have one wire from the splitter to the TA and one wire from the splitter to the Tivo. You need a wire coming out of the TA and into the Tivo. There should be two wires between Tivo and TA -- one a USB and one a normal TV cable.


----------



## boydn1

It sounds like you are saying you have one wire from the splitter to the TA and one wire from the splitter to the Tivo. You need a wire coming out of the TA and into the Tivo. There should be two wires between Tivo and TA -- one a USB and one a normal TV cable.

Nope with a Motorola: Wall to a splitter, one the the TA and one to the Tivo. USB from TA to Tivo.


----------



## TheatreWiz

boydn1 said:


> It sounds like you are saying you have one wire from the splitter to the TA and one wire from the splitter to the Tivo. You need a wire coming out of the TA and into the Tivo. There should be two wires between Tivo and TA -- one a USB and one a normal TV cable.
> 
> Nope with a Motorola: Wall to a splitter, one the the TA and one to the Tivo. USB from TA to Tivo.


Oh interesting. Sorry, I was unaware.


----------



## Skye

I migrated from legacy Time Warner to Spectrum this week which resulted in some changes of channels in my plan. I got curious and disconnected the tuning adapter and found I can get every channel without it. Been working all week with no TA. AWESOME, but here is the really odd thing, the picture quality on all my channels got better. I used to get a lot of mosquito noise and blocking on fast motion or transitions. Now everything is nice and clean. Could they possibly give old TW customers a worse signal than Spectrum? The only thing I can see is my locals are now in mpeg4 instead of mpeg2, but all other channels are still mpeg2 just as they were before.


----------



## kaileybutt

New to the TiVo platform - Roamio Plus with Spectrum - South Carolina - after some heartburn getting the cable card/tuning adapter paired, things were working fine. After about three weeks, lost "Silver package" channels - HBO, etc; then regular channels started dropping/cycling in/out. Spectrum troubleshooting was very good/responsive. Tech said after diagnosis, unpair and repair, cable card issue and scheduled truck. Went to local spectrum store (gal said "wow, haven't seen one of these in awhile) and exchanged cc/ta and called Spectrum to get it paired - no go; after some vague responses about the cable card not being paired properly, truck still on schedule. Some thoughts on the TWC migration to Spectrum here recently and perhaps not all the inventories transferred correctly or something in the coding of the card - must say the tech support from Spectrum is substantially superior to TWC - hopefully the Friday truck tech will be able to get me back on track.


----------



## kaileybutt

Update 9.25.20 - truck visit. Cable card 2 was defective. After getting everybody paired, still no live tv - tech found splitter on input side of house - main in>one side to modem the other to cable amplifier - found splitter to be'defective' - insufficient signal being passed. Removed splitter (Lowes - Ideal 4MHz-2.4GHz) and cabled directly to the amplifier - tried to hook cable in to tuning adapter/out to tivo and not enough signal for moca network; installed spectrum(1000hz) splitter - 1 leg to tivo, 1 leg to tuning adapter and moca would only 'power' one mini. Replaced spectrum splitter w/4-2.4 ghz splitter and moca network works fine. Tech and tech support were very knowledgeable - just took a bit of time to isolate all the circuits for trouble shooting. The defective splitter was probably the issue in the first place. And again, kudos to Spectrum for their quick support and professionalism.


----------



## pfiagra

kaileybutt said:


> And again, kudos to Spectrum for their quick support and professionalism.


is praise for cable companies even allowed on the internet?


----------



## kaileybutt

Only if alcohol is involved . . .​


----------

